# Branching GSP



## MatthewRonkie (Jun 15, 2012)

A while back, at SUM, i saw they had the back wall of their display tank covered in GSP, but the weird thing is that it was branching off. i have never seen anything like this, and i was wondering how this was achieved? i was thinking to maybe make some kind of structure to let the GSP grow on, but i don't know if that would work.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Tsp naturally does thus over time depending on conditions. Mine is starting to do the same thing as well but mine is a bit of a different green than ken's. Every so often ken sells frags of that gsp for $40 (yes I know its robbery) and he usually has a waiting list for it.


----------



## MatthewRonkie (Jun 15, 2012)

Ken's GSP must have a golden core or something if he sells it for $40 haha. i think ill wait and see how my GSP grows out. maybe ill be lucky


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Its a sellers market when people don't know what is out there. You can charge anything you want if people are willing to pay for it


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

the GSP that I have already started branching out similar to what you see at SUM...... and I only charge 1/2 of what ken is asking!!!!


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

sweet ride said:


> the GSP that I have already started branching out similar to what you see at SUM...... and I only charge 1/2 of what ken is asking!!!!


Have to say that's a good sale pitch.


----------



## Zvonmonet (Dec 4, 2012)

I have that GSP, its definitely not just a regular GSP and no they don't branch like that on their own. I have the kind that does branch out like that even when its in a small branching form. 

You can PM if you want a frag


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

sweet ride said:


> the GSP that I have already started branching out similar to what you see at SUM...... and I only charge 1/2 of what ken is asking!!!!


Ian (sweetride)'s tank has a backwall like SUM's - covered with branching GSP. His GSP strain/species has a thick mat very robust and bright green polyps and is a fast grower - worth spending the extra $. I have a patch of it growing on my overflow.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Zvonmonet said:


> I have that GSP, its definitely not just a regular GSP and no they don't branch like that on their own. I have the kind that does branch out like that even when its in a small branching form.
> 
> You can PM if you want a frag


check PM box

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It's a different species of GSP (Briareum sp.).


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Zvonmonet said:


> I have that GSP, its definitely not just a regular GSP and no they don't branch like that on their own. I have the kind that does branch out like that even when its in a small branching form.
> 
> You can PM if you want a frag


Just got one from Vlad. Very nice pieces

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

